
You're on the Wrong Side of the Net Neutrality Debate - subverter
https://www.subverter.co/2017/02/28/youre-on-the-wrong-side-of-the-net-neutrality-debate/
======
bediger4000
_We 've established that monopolies can't exist – or at least not for very
long – unless there is government meddling first._

Great, let's get rid of whatever government meddling caused these artificial
monopolies first, _then_ get rid of the consumer protections. Since the "let's
get rid of red tape" never proceeds in the order it would take to actually rid
us of these troublesome monopolies, but only reduces consumer protection, I
have to hold the opinion that the "get rid of red tape" and "government
meddling causes monopolies" positions are just persiflage, put out by the
monopolists themselves.

